# A sample of some of our CCTV survey videos & reports



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o0lcfd1cytqb0ld/mIN71IA68N

please let me know your thoughts


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Very cool. Videos load no problem on iphone


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What program is this? It appears everything is public....does this cause any issues? I use youtube and keep the video unlisted.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

It's called Dropbox
You can select what's public or not. 
At the moment all is public as there is nothing sensitive in there.


----------

